# Door not shutting all the way



## Donald-64 (Dec 16, 2011)

The door that goes into my garage will not latch closed. The latch that hits the sticker plate is too low to lock into the closed position. When I slam it close I can just pull back open without twisting handle. If I lift top of door up up it latches close. Any ideas on how I fix the issue and raise the door up since the hinges are in a recessed location on frame.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Remove one of the screws from the upper hinge that goes into the jamb and replace it with a 2 1/2" deck screw. When screwed in tight it should raise the door just enough.
If not, lower striker plate.

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

The longer screw idea may work in most cases but trying to move the latch plate would be a mistake. Moving it that small an amount and the screws will not grab because there to close to the other screws holes
Instead A few swipes with a Dremel tool with a grinding stone in the latch hole will let the bolt drop in the hole.


----------



## Donald-64 (Dec 16, 2011)

Any ideas if I don't have any power tools?


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

joecaption said:


> The longer screw idea may work in most cases but trying to move the latch plate would be a mistake. Moving it that small an amount and the screws will not grab because there to close to the other screws holes
> Instead A few swipes with a Dremel tool with a grinding stone in the latch hole will let the bolt drop in the hole.


Yes, without filling the screw holes with a putty and then drilling new screw holes, a little grinding on the plate would be better.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You own a house and have no tools?
Time to go get some, ha it's Christmas go buy youself a gift.


----------



## Donald-64 (Dec 16, 2011)

I have a drill. Nk need for other types it's a new house


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Donald-64 said:


> I have a drill. Nk need for other types it's a new house


Do you have a Philips bit and a long screw? Try the first suggestion. Usually works.


----------



## Donald-64 (Dec 16, 2011)

I do. I am going to try that first thing tomorrow. Thanks


----------

